# Otto und die Störbadewanne



## ottostör1064 (27. Juli 2012)

Ich bin der neue  und gespannt auf das,was mich hier erwartet.
Ich denke da an Spaß,Input und alles was jeden Teich so eizigartig macht[/ATTACH]


----------



## Joerg (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*

Hi Otto,
:Willkommen2

Nach der Vorstellung erwartet sich etwas Neid und Lob für deinen tollen Teich. 
Danach wahrscheinlich Warnungen, dass der für die Haltung von Stören nicht geeignet ist. 

Such dir raus was du hören willst, willkommen ist jeder.


----------



## Baschdi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*

herzlich willkommen!

mich würde der beluga mal interessieren... gibts da bilder?


----------



## Zander35 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*

Hallo,

1. Wilkommen und viel Spass hier im Forum! Sehr schönen Teich hast du!

2. Sterlets und unter Umständen auch Sibirischer Stör sind bei den 35000l ja noch ok, aber Beluga  :
Diese Fische ernähren sich ab 80-90cm eigentlich nur von Fischen und wachsen bei guten Bedinungen (!) extrem schnell, da sind schon im ersten Jahr 80cm+ möglich. Ich habe zwar auch zwei Belugas in meinem Teich schwimmen, aber schau mal in mein Profil > Teichgröße 
Der Beluga ist wirklich nichts für deinen Teich, sorry  

LG,
Martin


----------



## ottostör1064 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*

Jetzt muß ich mich erst mal korrigieren.
Der dicke Otto ist natürlich kein Beluga sondern ein Sibierer,der zweite ein __ Sterlet und der kleinste ein Waxdix.damit habe ich aber auch alles ausgereizt,was mein Teich hergibt.
Sorry hatte den ganzen Tag mit meiner Frau über Belugas und ihren Dimensionen gesprochen
und da ist mir dieser peinliche Fehler unterlaufen.


----------



## Zander35 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*

Alles klar!


----------



## ottostör1064 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*

Hier seit langer Zeit mal ein Portrai von Otto und seiner Badewanne


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*

Otto, auf Bild 2 ist genau die Gefahr zu erkennen, in der Dein Stör sich grade befindet . 
Da er nicht rückwärts schwimmen kann, wird er eines Tages, wenn Du Pech hast, an Land liegen.
So ist meiner nämlich gestorben !! 
Ich habe erst hier im Forum erfahren, daß er " weiterwandern " will, deshalb kommt bei mir kein Stör
mehr in den Teich .


----------



## willi1954 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*



Zander35 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> .... Ich habe zwar auch zwei Belugas in meinem Teich schwimmen, aber schau mal in mein Profil > Teichgröße
> ...
> ...



gibt's von deinem Teich bilder? 2 mio Liter, das hat was


----------



## ottostör1064 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*



jolantha schrieb:


> Otto, auf Bild 2 ist genau die Gefahr zu erkennen, in der Dein Stör sich grade befindet .
> Da er nicht rückwärts schwimmen kann, wird er eines Tages, wenn Du Pech hast, an Land liegen.
> So ist meiner nämlich gestorben !!
> Ich habe erst hier im Forum erfahren, daß er " weiterwandern " will, deshalb kommt bei mir kein Stör
> mehr in den Teich .




Hast Du schon recht.An dieser Stelle ist der Teich noch rund 30 cm tief.Dahinter ist der neue Filterteich,der aber eine Höhe von ca.50cm über Wasserniveau hat.
Trotzdem Dank für Deine Sorge um Otto.


----------



## samorai (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*

Hi Otto!
Auch ein großes Lob von mir, sehr gut angelegt Dein Teich Gefällt mir.
Hast Du keine Angst das die Algen die Kiemen der __ Störe verstopfen könnten, bei einem meiner Teichfreunden ist solch ein Fall schon mal aufgetreten, dann ging es ab zum Doc.
Ich finde diese Fische majestätisch und bin sehr angetan,es ist der Urfisch schlecht hin.
Ich hatte auch ein "Sibierier" an die 70cm und eines schönen Tages war er weg.Ich war zwar traurig aber auch etwas erleichtert.Er war einfach schon zu groß für meinen Teich und mein Sterlett ebenso, der war immer sehr hastig in seinen Schwimmbewegungen gewesen, heute zieht er wieder ruhig seine "Bahnen".


LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*



samorai schrieb:


> Hi Otto!
> 
> Ich hatte auch ein "Sibierier" an die 70cm und eines schönen Tages war er weg.
> 
> LG Ron!



Ron, wie " weg " ??? Geklaut, ausgewandert , gestorben ???


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*

Evolution ???   dem sind wohl Beine gewachsen


----------



## samorai (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*

Hi Jo!
Das weiß ich nicht! Im Teich war er jedenfall's nicht mehr,habe auch den Garten abgesucht..nichts.
Ich habe den NG- Katalog und habe es über "Wanderer" gelesen. Tier oder Mensch?
Ein Tier hätte den ganzen Fisch nicht auf einmal verspeisen können,aber weg schleppen. Auch hätte es dann irgendwo im Garten nach Fisch riechen müssen.Ein Mensch aber nimmt ihn mit( kein Geruch oder Kampfspuren).
Seit dem Nachts das Licht an ist, waren keine Fische mehr weg.

Ach LLLucy, hoffentlich schlägt die Evolution nicht bei Dir zu!

LG Ron!


----------



## ottostör1064 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Otto und die Störbadewanne*

Das mit den Algen verstopfen der Kiemen ist einOproblem,aber zum Glück nicht bei mir.Ständig sammle ich die Algen mit dem Kescher ab,der Rest wandert in die Filter.Davon hab ich zwei.Zum einen,einen Filterteich mit 10m3,und einen kleinen Biotec 10 von Oase.Alle Wasserausläufe (drei)werden von einer Pumpe mit ca 20000l/hgefüttert.
Natürlich habe auch ich über einen verschwundenen Stör zu klagen,es war mein kleiner Waxdix,den im Winter der __ Reiher weggeschleppt hat.Leider bin ich ein paar Sekunden zu spät gekommen,mußte zusehen wie das Miststück damit abflog.


----------



## ottostör1064 (29. Mai 2014)

bin mal wieder im Forum,viele unerfreuliche Dinge haben mich in letzter Zeit vom Forum abgehalten
Aber Unkraut vergeht nicht
Deshalb schnell mal den Otto zeigen,er hat jetzt ca 140 cm bei 35 kg
muß morgen unbedingt Algen sammeln,jede Woche eine Schubkarre voll,wer frist der scheißt also zuhause machen wir ja auch sauber.
Gruß an alle


----------



## ottostör1064 (29. Mai 2014)

hab noch eins,da sieht man schön,wie meine Schwimmpflanzeninsel,bewachsen ist.


----------



## samorai (29. Mai 2014)

Hi Otto!
Bei 1,40 m hätte ich schon etwas Respekt, vor den Stör, wenn mann sich im Teich befindet und dieses oder jenes mal richten muß.
Tolle Anlage überhaupt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## ottostör1064 (29. Mai 2014)

der spielt nur,beißt nicht und ist kuschelig,kein Witz der läßt sich streicheln.
Schlimmstenfalls erschrickt er mal,son Schwanzhieb ist aber nicht ohne,wie ne Backpfeife ins Gesicht


----------



## ottostör1064 (29. Mai 2014)

war noch einmal am Teich,habe dabei noch ein Foto gemacht,an dieser Stelle ist der Teich ca 130 cm tief


----------



## samorai (29. Mai 2014)

Ja Otto!
So etwas in der Art meinte ich, einen Schwanzhieb, da steckt schon einige Kraft drin.
Beissen kann er im Prinzip nicht. Höchstens mal tutschen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## krallowa (30. Mai 2014)

Imposantes Tier, Hut ab.
Was frisst der denn bei der Größe, ich meine Mengenmäßig und Futterart?


----------



## ottostör1064 (30. Mai 2014)

Der Dicke kriegt Sinkfutter speziell für __ Störe,6mm Körnung und wenn er Geburtstag hat gibts mal einen Krebs,aber das ist zum Glück selten,weil sonst das Geldsäckel
Hilfe brüllt...war nur ein Scherz,obwohl Krebse die Hauptnahrung für Störe sind
Er frißt ca 300g von dem Zeug pro Tag im Sommer den Rest des Jahres weniger und im Winter will er garnichts,da rührt er auch freiwillig kein Futter an.


----------

